Is Facebook down or just me? - uyoakaoma
======
ColinWright
For anyone who cares, here is a list of posts with people saying "Facebook is
down":

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080671)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080229](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080229)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080038](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15080038)

